# Model IH844, anyone have one?



## tricketts (Dec 18, 2007)

I got ahold of an IH844 a few months ago. Anyone out there got one. How has it treated you? Parts available? This seems to be really decent tractor. Works well around the acreage. Any comments on them?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum tricketts! I don't own one but the 844 I believe is one of the IH tractor built in Germany. From what I have heard about them, they are very reliable and long lasting. Only draw back is the rebuild parts are more expensive and harder to find than the American built machines. What are you using it for? 80 hp is real nice, practical range for a lot of uses around the farm.


----------



## tricketts (Dec 18, 2007)

We use it mostly for moving round bails for our horses. It seems to be a strong unit, with excellent hydraulics. It is also used for maintaining out 1/4 mile long driveway, in both summer and winter. The heated cab is nice, now that winter is here!


----------

